# What did I get myself into?



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

F-me, got a referral for a few things and she said she had gurgling in the laundry sink when the washing machine dumps water in there. I asked her to send pics. F-me, I say again F-me what am I going to do? This has to be an evil prank on me. This tops the cake of hacked $hit crazy. Looking at it closely it's not her laundry it's her kitchen sink with a dishwasher drain.

Do I just try to snake the line or propose to redo it only partially because there's no way it can be done to code. Seriously what do you guys propose?

2 drains, 2 AAV!, no P-traps 🤡


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Just snake it. Tell her it's completely wrong too though.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Just snake it. Tell her it's completely wrong too though.


Have to make sure to tell her the gurgling will never go away, It's normal it gurgles when a dishwasher dumps it's water. I'm afraid she might complain it didn't solve anything, I think she might be an old woman. She said I was in one of those technology groups when I said i didn't need her directions to her house, my GPS would take care of it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Have to make sure to tell her the gurgling will never go away, It's normal it gurgles when a dishwasher dumps it's water. I'm afraid she might complain it didn't solve anything, I think she might be an old woman. She said I was in one of those technology groups when I said i didn't need her directions to her house, my GPS would take care of it.


I don’t understand why you put yourself through all the BS that you do.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Just walk.
What’s up with this(red circle)?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

She also has a valve to the toilet to replace, hammer arrestors for a new laundry machine because the pipes shake(unfinished basement). You still think I should walk away? I do hate the elderly, most of them are okay with the rate until they show the bill to someone like a neighbor or relative, they'll tell her I robbed her.

Now thinking back that's something similar with an elderly that I got to be dragged to kangaroo court a few years ago.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I don’t understand why you put yourself through all the BS that you do.


Almost every house more than 30 years old has been compromised by hacks, diy or crappy plumbers.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Just walk.
> What’s up with this(red circle)?
> 
> View attachment 131981


It looks like a second dishwasher hose. Seriously anyone else think I should call her back to cancel? I re-read her email, it looks like it's probably not a referral, the son found me online and I bet he suggested me because of a majority of good reviews but lately many A-hole diy and durkas rejoicing to leave me bad reviews because they are cheaters.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tango said:


> It looks like a second dishwasher hose. Seriously anyone else think I should call her back to cancel? I re-read her email, it looks like it's probably not a referral, the son found me online and I bet he suggested me because of a majority of good reviews but lately many A-hole diy and durkas rejoicing to leave me bad reviews because they are cheaters.


You should cancel, don't do any work. Can you get a bad review for not doing any work? I hope not because you should cancel because your head's going to explode for the simple reason that the vultures and predatory consumers that seem to wait for you to answer the phone assume that BECAUSE you have a phone number you are obligated to fulfill their needs and are a 'criminally'disappointing when you don't/can't. rooting for you


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

DDDave said:


> You should cancel, don't do any work. Can you get a bad review for not doing any work?



I agree with you ... that is a fuc/ing mess and it appears that their is no trap on the kitchen lines anyway
so what are you supposed to do with this mess anyway.....??

they arenot gonna be happy so just say that you are too busy and are booked out for 2 weeks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> It looks like a second dishwasher hose. Seriously anyone else think I should call her back to cancel? I re-read her email, it looks like it's probably not a referral, the son found me online and I bet he suggested me because of a majority of good reviews but lately many A-hole diy and durkas rejoicing to leave me bad reviews because they are cheaters.


I would try to speak with the son as well as her. You're worried a relative will tell her she got ripped, might be able to head that off at the pass by speaking with the son and confirming rates before you even go there.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

DDDave said:


> You should cancel, don't do any work. Can you get a bad review for not doing any work? I hope not because you should cancel because your head's going to explode for the simple reason that the vultures and predatory consumers that seem to wait for you to answer the phone assume that BECAUSE you have a phone number you are obligated to fulfill their needs and are a 'criminally'disappointing when you don't/can't. rooting for you


Yes anyone can leave a bad review, I got 3 bad ones in one month, all 3 I didn't work for them! I even have a bad review from this summer from a cheating durka, I was so damn pissed.

Anyway what's your last sentence I don't understand.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tango said:


> Anyway what's your last sentence I don't understand.


'rooting' = 'cheering' as for Doug Fluty (?) = hoping you f-ing win yay!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I agree with you ... that is a fuc/ing mess and it appears that their is no trap on the kitchen lines anyway
> so what are you supposed to do with this mess anyway.....??
> 
> they arenot gonna be happy so just say that you are too busy and are booked out for 2 weeks





skoronesa said:


> I would try to speak with the son as well as her. You're worried a relative will tell her she got ripped, might be able to head that off at the pass by speaking with the son and confirming rates before you even go there.


I had already scheduled to go tuesday, given her the rate but then I got this image an hour later. I'm going to call tomorrow to cancel, what better excuse than I don't want to get involved in the mess as I won't be able to solve the issue.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tango said:


> Yes anyone can leave a bad review


To me this means you are actually involved in a 'war'. Wow


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I had already scheduled to go tuesday, given her the rate but then I got this image an hour later. I'm going to call tomorrow to cancel, what better excuse than I don't want to get involved in the mess as I won't be able to solve the issue.


Tell her you think you got the virus and are going into quarantine

...... that will scare her off.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> Tell her you think you got the virus and are going into quarantine
> 
> ...... that will scare her off.....


You got to be kidding me! I'll just tell her I'm uncomfortable working with the diy plumbing.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> You got to be kidding me! I'll just tell her I'm uncomfortable working with the diy plumbing.











i had a guy call who didn’t speak English very well, he said he has a “very much old home”, he wanted to only have the water meter replaced (cuz it’s leaking), but nothing else.

I told him I’m not touching that.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Personally I would get satisfaction out of fixing that mess and making it look neat and most of all safe. The customer on the other hand would not be as happy with the bill. This one sounds like a possibile scorpion. I would make her and the son aware of the issues and say something like I won’t work on that unless it is to repair the whole thing properly.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> You got to be kidding me! I'll just tell her I'm uncomfortable working with the diy plumbing.


No, I am not kidding....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Blue2 said:


> Personally I would get satisfaction out of fixing that mess and making it look neat and most of all safe. The customer on the other hand would not be as happy with the bill. This one sounds like a possibile scorpion. I would make her and the son aware of the issues and say something like I won’t work on that unless it is to repair the whole thing properly.




You are going to rip the kitchen out, vent into the attic, get a roofer too? Also repipe the basement(2 drains!) All that for 100$ just to make sure they don't file a complaint and leave a bad review?

Some jobs maybe but this one has too many red flags.

Flag 1) I checked the address it has an extensio/addition out back ,
Flag 2) Plumbing in the addition was probably done by the defunct husband who bragged it cost him pennies, I see them all the time saturday mornings trying to jury rig something at HD in the plumbing isle
Flag 3) Most of them mentally live in the 40's where costs were in pennies, now it's the hundreds if not a thousand +
Flag 4) The son found me online, these types love to leave bad feedback for revenge if it doesn't entirely satisfy them. Just like new Kanayiens they say yes to the price get the job done then get estimates from other plumbers then cry foul you charged more. I've been played that card too many times.

Just wrote back to her, unfortunately I had to decline the job. Short to the point.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> Have to make sure to tell her the gurgling will never go away, It's normal it gurgles when a dishwasher dumps it's water. I'm afraid she might complain it didn't solve anything, I think she might be an old woman. She said I was in one of those technology groups when I said i didn't need her directions to her house, my GPS would take care of it.





Go out and charge for a diagnosis. Explain to her the situation. Then let her choose.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

She wrote back asking why I'm refusing and wants to know if I can at least fix the toilet valve and hammering at the washing machine. That's another trap, the next plumber she hires will say I overcharged and back to another headache!


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Sometimes you just have to chew your arm off to get away.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Tango said:


> You are going to rip the kitchen out, vent into the attic, get a roofer too? Also repipe the basement(2 drains!) All that for 100$ just to make sure they don't file a complaint and leave a bad review?
> 
> Some jobs maybe but this one has too many red flags.
> 
> ...


Well yeah duh…handyman do it all the time….jk.
You know your customers more than anyone else. If they can’t accept the recommendations and the price then I think declining the job would be the best for all parties.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You’ll never lose a dime on a job you walk away from.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

plbgbiz said:


> You’ll never lose a dime on a job you walk away from.


Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I walk away from jobs(from phone conversations) and I've gotten bad reviews from durkas or white diy jerks. That a lot of lost money if you get too many. Every day I wish I'd get normal callers like you guys seem to have.

Replied to the woman, same no answer as before and it's better to have only one plumber to fix all the issues.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I walk away from jobs(from phone conversations) and I've gotten bad reviews from durkas or white diy jerks. That a lot of lost money if you get too many. Every day I wish I'd get normal callers like you guys seem to have.
> 
> Replied to the woman, same no answer as before and it's better to have only one plumber to fix all the issues.


People are giving bad reviews from just phone conversations?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> People are giving bad reviews from just phone conversations?


Yes. Got 2 a few weeks ago, guy tried to remove a cartridge in a tub/shower and broke inside, we discussed a new faucet and I asked for pics. Gave him a quote and he left a bad review it was worth 50$. I replied eloquently that a 400$ faucet was worth 50$ according to him and according to him I should cut up walls and work for free, materials are also free.

I also had durka leaving a bad review because I said I wasn't available.

I have many more durkas leaving stupid bad reviews, every day I'm getting more and more irritated from their behavior. Got another one this summer, told the durka if his floor was rotten due to a leaky toilet he'd need a carpenter to replace the floor first. Well it was soft and rotted, he then argued pulling a toilet wasn't worth any money because according to him it wasn't work, it was a free estimate. Told him he had read the contract and signed it too he had to pay! I offered him to charge him only the service call and never call me again, then he tried not to pay the taxes, then he finally paid in full. He left a bad review and bragging he hired another plumber to slap the toilet back on without redoing the floor and I was stealing his money.

Got another one, this one a haiti A-hole in his 20's, he had a leak, everything was dry, except a huge mushroom growing on the ceiling, tested so many things and still dry. I even used a mini cam to look into the ceiling/wall opening. Long story short I told him I now had to cut the wall. I pulled the fridge and found a single drop of water on the floor. The guy bought a used fridge and was missing the condensation pan. He wrote a bad review I cheated him because I charged him money to find the leak. According to him it was easy and wasn't worth any money.


I'd like to say what I think of them but I'll get banned. Here (^(%()(^)KJB()^%GV(^%

They're F-N cheaters.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tango said:


> .


I get reviews from people too. Maybe not as many as you, and yes some are bad reviews for work we never performed. Three examples…

1. Girl pissed ‘cause I didn’t hire her after she failed to show for her interview, and complained on the phone to me for refusing to reschedule. _poof_ 1-star

2. Cheap slumlord pissed, because we refused do a free in-home consultation for his tenant. We require the owner be present for any consultation, and he said he was too busy and just needed to know if we were the cheapest option. _poof_ 1-star for refusing to submit to him.

3. I provided a proposal to remove a bathtub, and install an accessible shower. She said it was too much money, and wanted a price for cutting off the tub skirt so she could walk in.
_poof_ 1-star, and BBB complaint.

Other baseless BBB complaints, and poor reviews as well. It’s all part of doing business with the entitled brat consumers of today.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

plbgbiz said:


> It’s part of doing business with the entitled brat consumers of today.


The reason why my rates are the way they are, to endure all this BS every day. 45 days before I can start relieving some stress... I can't wait!


About the brat interview :


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

DDDave said:


> You should cancel, don't do any work. Can you get a bad review for not doing any work? I hope not because you should cancel because your head's going to explode for the simple reason that the vultures and predatory consumers that seem to wait for you to answer the phone assume that BECAUSE you have a phone number you are obligated to fulfill their needs and are a 'criminally'disappointing when you don't/can't. rooting for you


This Job is way over your pay scale tango,block them immediately


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> View attachment 131982
> 
> i had a guy call who didn’t speak English very well, he said he has a “very much old home”, he wanted to only have the water meter replaced (cuz it’s leaking), but nothing else.
> 
> I told him I’m not touching that.


Don't touch nothin lololololol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

So let’s say you’re gonna get the bad review no matter what. Why not just walk away? At least then you don’t waste time with the hassle of hearings and replies.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

Tango said:


> F-me, got a referral for a few things and she said she had gurgling in the laundry sink when the washing machine dumps water in there. I asked her to send pics. F-me, I say again F-me what am I going to do? This has to be an evil prank on me. This tops the cake of hacked $hit crazy. Looking at it closely it's not her laundry it's her kitchen sink with a dishwasher drain.
> 
> Do I just try to snake the line or propose to redo it only partially because there's no way it can be done to code. Seriously what do you guys propose?
> 
> ...


The only way I would touch any of that is if I was bringing all of that up to plumbing code. Otherwise I wouldn’t touch it with a 10’ pole.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

Tango said:


> She also has a valve to the toilet to replace, hammer arrestors for a new laundry machine because the pipes shake(unfinished basement). You still think I should walk away? I do hate the elderly, most of them are okay with the rate until they show the bill to someone like a neighbor or relative, they'll tell her I robbed her.
> 
> Now thinking back that's something similar with an elderly that I got to be dragged to kangaroo court a few years ago.


Usually when you try to be nice to homeowners especially “little old ladies” it ends up biting you in the ass. If this homeowner isn’t willing to pay you to bring it up to code I wouldn’t touch it. Right now it’s her house and her plumbing and keep it at that. The moment you start putting your sewer cable in those pipes it becomes your problem and then you’re fu$&@€.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PhoenixRises said:


> Usually when you try to be nice to homeowners especially “little old ladies” it ends up biting you in the ass. If this homeowner isn’t willing to pay you to bring it up to code I wouldn’t touch it. Right now it’s her house and her plumbing and keep it at that. The moment you start putting your sewer cable in those pipes it becomes your problem and then you’re fu$&@€.



Yes.

Problem is they say yes to the price then the family members or neighbors see the bill and tell them they were robbed, that's how it is here. I've had to deal with that many times, even if being old is not an excuse not to pay a bill or demand a refund they still do. I had several elderly sign agreeing to the rate and someone told them I was stealing and cheating them, they have those members check the suggested rates online and call me for a refund. I've even had a repeat customer turn against me when their their literal trash kids living in a disgusting basement of their mom's house working construction went online and told her the suggested rate was law. I told the woman not so, she read, agreed and signed the work order, still tantrums.

It's as if Pro plumbers aren't allowed to make good money. I wonder if most people think we are worth the guy behind the garbage truck. Every day I live in a mental institute, I never would have guessed all the daily $hit I have to deal with. This morning a repeat customer thought I had it nice! Told him I get insulted and thrown fits every week.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Yes.
> 
> Problem is they say yes to the price then the family members or neighbors see the bill and tell them they were robbed, that's how it is here. I've had to deal with that many times, even if being old is not an excuse not to pay a bill or demand a refund they still do. I had several elderly sign agreeing to the rate and someone told them I was stealing and cheating them, they have those members check the suggested rates online and call me for a refund. I've even had a repeat customer turn against me when their their literal trash kids living in a disgusting basement of their mom's house working construction went online and told her the suggested rate was law. I told the woman not so, she read, agreed and signed the work order, still tantrums.
> 
> It's as if Pro plumbers aren't allowed to make good money. I wonder if most people think we are worth the guy behind the garbage truck. Every day I live in a mental institute, I never would have guessed all the daily $hit I have to deal with. This morning a repeat customer thought I had it nice! Told him I get insulted and thrown fits every week.





PhoenixRises said:


> Usually when you try to be nice to homeowners especially “little old ladies” it ends up biting you in the ass. If this homeowner isn’t willing to pay you to bring it up to code I wouldn’t touch it. Right now it’s her house and her plumbing and keep it at that. The moment you start putting your sewer cable in those pipes it becomes your problem and then you’re fu$&@€.


Yep you right
I know exactly what you mean,it sucks when they want to argue and groan over the bill


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Logtec said:


> View attachment 131982
> 
> i had a guy call who didn’t speak English very well, he said he has a “very much old home”, he wanted to only have the water meter replaced (cuz it’s leaking), but nothing else.
> 
> I told him I’m not touching that.




Book price, $12,000 but quick approval discount ($2500) and you'll do it for $9500...................


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Tango said:


> She wrote back asking why I'm refusing and wants to know if I can at least fix the toilet valve and hammering at the washing machine. That's another trap, the next plumber she hires will say I overcharged and back to another headache!


You call yourself a plumber? Stop crying and present your options like a man
Said with tough love ❤


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumb N Plumber said:


> You call yourself a plumber? Stop crying and present your options like a man
> Said with tough love ❤


Thank you very much for insulting me and I'll be a man and not insult you in return.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW 38 POSTS IN 10 YEARS ! ! !


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> WOW 38 POSTS IN 10 YEARS ! ! !


He musta had the plumbing zone blocked all those yrs Jerry lolololololo


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Said with tough love ❤


I would not call that an insult. Sometimes we can be our own worst enemy, and it takes someone from outside doing us a favor whether we realize it or not, to make us wake up and see it. So many people are afraid to hurt someone's feelings nowadays that they won't say what everyone else can see.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Tango said:


> Thank you very much for insulting me and I'll be a man and not insult you in return.


Not an insult at all. That thought pattern will be your own demise as it is negative … you never know what people have and what they are willing to spend for Honest and professional help.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Tango said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I walk away from jobs(from phone conversations) and I've gotten bad reviews from durkas or white diy jerks. That a lot of lost money if you get too many. Every day I wish I'd get normal callers like you guys seem to have.
> 
> Replied to the woman, same no answer as before and it's better to have only one plumber to fix all the issues.


People are people, the best thing you can do is represent yourself as a professional. Some are Squirley some are entitled some are happy and some are not nice, but they ALL are calling YOU because it is out of their scope of work. They want YOU to be the guy that makes them feel confident scheduling with you.
And if they bring up price here is how we respond 
“ What is your address? (If more than 30 minutes) great our service charge is $$ and will be credited toward repair if done the same day.” 
if it’s less than 30 minutes we put eyes on the job for free because every call is an opportunity
Hope this helps


----------

